

Support for C, C++ native code in Windows Phone 8 - anandiyer
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/06/20/windows-phone-8-developers-will-have-access-to-native-code-nfc-and-more/

======
binarycrusader
Now if only they would admit defeat and support OpenGL ES. If they really want
more "apps" on their platform, then removing the need to port that part of
applications would be a huge win.

~~~
saurik
Google apparently has a library (used in Chrome) that implements "most" of
OpenGL ES 2.0 over DirectX. I wonder how much help it might provide in this
context.

[http://blog.chromium.org/2010/03/introducing-angle-
project.h...](http://blog.chromium.org/2010/03/introducing-angle-project.html)

------
wtracy
At this point, it appears to be possible to target iOS, Android, and webOS
with C and OpenGL (I haven't tried building an app this way, but it's on my
to-do list). Here's hoping that this development means I can add Windows Phone
to this list. :-)

~~~
stewie2
This only works for games. How do you do User Interface in C on Android?

For games, windows phone doesn't support opengl es. So you still need to
rewrite some code.

~~~
wtracy
Build your own UI widgets with OpenGL? :-P

It does look like someone is already experimenting with an OpenGL ES
implementation over XNA, so we might still have access to some form of OpenGL
on WP: [http://www.straightforward.se/storyserver/opengl-es-
support-...](http://www.straightforward.se/storyserver/opengl-es-support-on-
windows-phone-7)

~~~
stewie2
I doubt XNA based Opengl ES will be efficient. If I were a game developer, I'd
rather rewrite my code.

The Game problem can be solved with game engines. But I'd like to write opengl
directly.

As for UI, Qt for android is a good approach.

